# Gaggia Classic - leaking steam valve?



## elgringo

Hi - new to the forum, but not to the world of coffee! I have an ageing Gaggia Classic that has reliably produced 1-2 shots a day (espresso only) for the last 7-8 years. I descale it regularly - normally every time I start a new bag of coffee, and always use filtered water, so it's lead a fairly sheltered life.

Anyway, after a few weeks away, I fire the machine up following my normal routine - once the thermostat clicks I pull some steam through then release water through the shower to accelerate the warmup - only today I got water dripping through the case above the steam wand when I turned the steam knob.

I'm guessing that this means the steam valve has died (I can still pull a shot). I've got hold of another machine for spares, but don't have any idea how these are put together, so before I break out the tools, does anyone have a step-by-step guide to disassemble/assemble the machine?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## JohnnieWalker

I'd say just get in there and have a fiddle!

I managed to sort a leaking boiler 'o' ring just by dismantling it and guesswork, I did take some pictures as I did it:






























---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.932652,-1.488694

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CostaShop.co.uk


----------



## elgringo

Cheers Johnnie - I'd come to the same conclusion, and have just opened her up. Before I perform a valve transplant, are there any gaskets or seals that I'll need to replace with new?


----------



## seeq

There is one between the boiler and steam valve you should replace (part number DM0041/081) I imagine it would come with the new valve. It's a really easy job. You will need to take the steam knob off (pull it) disconnect the pipe to the steam wand from the valve and then there is two Hex bolts right on the top of the boiler that you will need to undo. The valve may be a bit stuck over time so you will need to fiddle with it to get its free.


----------



## elgringo

Thanks seeq - I've also just found this parts diagram, although I can't seem to upload it to the wiki.


----------



## seeq

I have that diagram somewhere, the. Gaggia classic is surprisingly simple inside. It's worth while you have it open, to identify the parts you have and get to know the insides by looking around.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

see my link on my site

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/uploads/2/7/3/4/2734199/classic.pdf


----------



## elgringo

Transplant complete and leak repaired - thanks all! Will shortly be posting the remains of the donor for sale


----------



## seeq

Well done, did it all go well?


----------



## elgringo

Yeah, pretty straightforward really - a bit of gentle persuasion needed to separate the valve from the boiler!


----------



## big dan

I am currently having the same issue with my machine and stumbled across this thread. Firstly here is a link from Whole Latte Love that shows you how to take apart the steam valve assembly:

http://www.wholelattelove.com/articles/steam_valve_replacement.cfm

Secondly, i had a look the parts diagram posted above to see what part it was that i might need to look at or clean/replace and apparently it is (no joking!):

"07 EF0045/01/- Complete cock" ha ha Brilliant! I just need a complete cock to fix my machine!!


----------



## El carajillo

When you have replaced your steam valve do not wind the valve off to tightly as this is what wears the valve. Just lightly with finger and thumb !!!


----------

